
The Dependency Graph of Life - yters
http://bio-complexity.org/ojs/index.php/main/article/view/BIO-C.2018.3
======
swamidass
This paper was discussed by the author and three scientists here:
[https://discourse.peacefulscience.org/t/winston-ewert-the-
de...](https://discourse.peacefulscience.org/t/winston-ewert-the-dependency-
graph-of-life/728).

